# Enel



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

We haven't had a bill since the earthquake. Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Enel did not send out any bills after earthquake to all people in L'Aquila, this was to be for 12 months, I am due to return to my home next week, and maybe there will be a bill for me. I have written and e-mailed to ask them, but no response, the locals do not seem worried. I have not been over since November, I suppose if you pay by direct debit they deduct your money soon enough. If you are not in Italy to chase this up, have you got a neighbour who can check your post to see if they have written to you.


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

bunty16 said:


> Enel did not send out any bills after earthquake to all people in L'Aquila, this was to be for 12 months, I am due to return to my home next week, and maybe there will be a bill for me. I have written and e-mailed to ask them, but no response, the locals do not seem worried. I have not been over since November, I suppose if you pay by direct debit they deduct your money soon enough. If you are not in Italy to chase this up, have you got a neighbour who can check your post to see if they have written to you.


The bank hasn't paid anything since before the earthquake and we've used the house for at least 3 months since then. Enel has our address here in Canada. If we get mail in Italy they usually just give it to the first resident they see as they know I'am related to everyone in the village and as there are only 25 inhabitants it will get to us eventually. I use to be able to see the bill online but it hasn't worked now for a couple of years.


----------

